# No SoundMAX Audio Present.



## TheBlack2211 (Aug 23, 2006)

The following problem occurs very often (but not always) when the PC is booted up.

 The SoundMAX icon in the taskbar is crossed-out (in red) and the tooltip mentions -
 " No SoundMAX Audio Present. You cannot use SoundMAX Control Panel".

 The SoundMAX Control Panel does not open up.

 The sounds (system sounds, music & video files) play fine (in usual media players like Windows Media Player or Winamp) but they do so after a small lag of about 7 to 10 seconds.

 When the SoundMAX drivers are reinstalled, then the problem disappears but re-appears after the PC has been restarted a few times. 

 All software and drivers installed are up-to-date [Latest SoundMAX drivers installed. The problem appeared with the older SoundMAX drivers too].


                                       PC  Configuration
 Intel original motherboard (D865GBF); 160 GB SATA HDD (Western Digital);
 1 GB DDR400 RAM (Transcend); GeForce 6600GT 128MB Video Card (XFX).


                                        Other Hardware
 PCI Modem, TV Tuner Card (Pinnacle), LAN Cards (2 nos.).


                           Please  respond  as  soon  as  possible.


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 24, 2006)

Which OS is being used ??

Windows XP ?? Or WinXP with SP2 ?


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 24, 2006)

if possible try to reinstall window & then try again to install sound drivers provided on MB CD. Best thing is call the specialist after folowing these steps if problem remains as it is. May be u have to check MB also for onboard chip corrupted / dammage. Best of luck frnd.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 26, 2006)

that used to happen to me very often.

check if all your connections are put in properly. if yes then:

simply go to run>"msconfig" and disable it from starting up. [its labelled smax4 and smaxpnp]
then go to control panel>sound>choose show icon in task bar. 
turn up volume to full in the control applet.
Your speakers should work fine. post back

why it works: the sound max config panel merely does the job of the control panel applet. kick it and let windows do its job. your drivers should still be installed.
no board damage, no need of specialists.


----------

